# The hell with Uber, I quit!



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


>


You sound upset man. good. me when i get pissed about somebody slapping my face i dont walk away i hit back. Yes just not driving is cool, but lets send some hurt thier way. The pen..or the vlog or the blog is mightier than the sword.


----------



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)

Hell Yeah!! Well Said my friend


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)




----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

Protesting and bad press may cut Uber's valuation when/if they go public. It also causes local officials to raise an eyebrow.

The rate in Houston was cut to $0.87/mi. My best friend drives in Atlanta. He's getting $0.75/mi.

Take a look at Get Me too.


----------

